# nitro-sources?!

## RealGeizt

hallo,

war die letzten jahre auf abwegen unterwegs, setze gerade ein neues system auf und bin nicht mehr auf dem neusten stand  :Wink: 

suche ein ebuild meines geliebten nitro kernels, aber finde nichts mehr...kann mir jemand sagen was mit ihm passiert ist und einen adequaten ersatz empfehlen?

vielen dank!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was genau waren denn die Vorteile des Notro Kernels gegenüber dem normalen? Zur Zeit sind hier wohl einige auf dem ZEN Trip. Die sollen speziell für den Desktop optimiert sein.

----------

## b3cks

Die Nitro-Sources waren super. Leider ist mit ihnen das geschehen, wie mit vielen Projekten: Maintainer keine Zeit und kein Nachfolger in Sicht. Zuerst seppe (hatte andere Dinge im RL zu tun) und dann Tiger683 (afaik Studium). Bin damals dann auf die Viper-Sources umgestiegen, dessen Maintainer aber an den Folgen eines Unfalls verstarb.  :Sad: 

----------

## RealGeizt

die nitro-sources war vorallem ein schneller kernel und hatte eine menge an patches.

hatte die auch wegen nptl und framebuffer-desktop und solche spielereien.

um ehrlich zu sein, weiss ich gar nicht mehr so viel was ich frueher alles hatte und mein gentoo-wissen hat sich auch stark dezimiert  :Wink: 

muss mir erstmal wieder einen ueberblick verschaffen, da sich viel veraendert hat...fing schon damit an, als ich stage1 gesucht habe.

die entwicklung von waimea wurde wohl auch eingestellt, schade.

merci fuer den hinweis mit zen...laeuft, muss aber meinen kernel die tage richtig entruempeln  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hm ja, ich hab mal nach Nitro gesucht, nach 2006 hab ich da nichts mehr gefunden. Und ansonsten, stage1 ist auch schon etwas out. Bring die Kiste doch erst mal ans laufen, es hat sich viel getan, soooohhhhhh schlecht sind die gentoo-sources nicht. Im Vergleich zu Windows und Ubuntu rennt meine Kiste wie ein Araber.

----------

## RealGeizt

laeuft jetzt alles bis auf meinen wm...hatte erst heute wieder zeit fuer die kiste  :Wink: 

ich suche verzweifelt ein waimea ebuild...im portage ist waimea leider nicht mehr  :Sad: 

gibt es irgendwo eine sammelstelle fuer ebuilds bzw. weiss jemand woher ich eins bekomme?

danke im voraus!

----------

## ScytheMan

 *RealGeizt wrote:*   

> laeuft jetzt alles bis auf meinen wm...hatte erst heute wieder zeit fuer die kiste 
> 
> ich suche verzweifelt ein waimea ebuild...im portage ist waimea leider nicht mehr 
> 
> gibt es irgendwo eine sammelstelle fuer ebuilds bzw. weiss jemand woher ich eins bekomme?
> ...

 

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/x11-wm/waimea/waimea-0.5.0_pre040506.ebuild?hideattic=0&view=markup

das war das letzte was im tree war. aber glaube nicht dass du es nochmal ohne große umbauten zum laufen kriegst mit aktueller software. dazu hat sich zuviel geändert in den letzten 6 jahren.

----------

## RealGeizt

merci!

merks gerade...emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "virtual/x11"

habe jetzt ein portage_overlay zu /usr/local/portage gemacht und versuche mal die ebuilds fuer waimea zusammenzukratzen, die er benoetigt und im waimea ebuild pfade zu aendern.

weiss nicht ob das sinnvoll ist, aber probieren geht ueber studieren  :Wink: 

gibts einen aktuellen waimea ersatz? blackbox? fluxbox? was wuerdet ihr mir raten?

fand das mit den virtuellen desktops von waimea immer ganz klasse...einfach aus dem bildschirmrand rausswitchen zum naechsten...welche wm bieten sowas?

edit: glaube das mit waimea kann man vergessen  :Sad: 

installiere gerade fluxbox.

bessere/neuere alternativen zu waimea sind gerne gesehen  :Wink: 

edit2: ich bleibe bei fluxbox  :Wink: 

----------

